# New Spawn Yama Jama 26"



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

I didn't notice these dropped. Looks great. Not a lot of 26" kids specific options out there and TC stuff is really expensive. Could be a nice option!

https://spawncycles.com/yama-jama-26


----------



## oboy-oboy (Mar 24, 2010)

Very curious to hear thoughts on this, as the 24" Yama Jama has a lot info available, but I've had a hard time finding much in the way of reviews for the 26.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

It checks most of the boxes, but that seems a bit pricey for what you're getting but I guess the 26in fork options are getting sparse these days which definitely drives the price up on this.


----------



## thecreeper23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I can't find a weight listed on the website. Anyone know what the stock Yama Jama 26 weighs?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

thecreeper23 said:


> I can't find a weight listed on the website. Anyone know what the stock Yama Jama 26 weighs?


Based on the components, I'd put it in the 24 - 26lb range. But I couldn't find any actual spec on the weight.


----------



## klauss (Oct 20, 2015)

Reply from Spawn customer service when I asked a while back - "The Yama Jama 26 weighs about 26.5lbs with pedals on"


----------



## thecreeper23 (Jun 28, 2013)

klauss said:


> Reply from Spawn customer service when I asked a while back - "The Yama Jama 26 weighs about 26.5lbs with pedals on"


Thanks for posting this up. My son is 9 and ready to move to a 26. The Trailcraft Timber 26 is $1699 for a "Special" build and weighs 22.5 lbs according to the website. The Yama Jama 26 is $1250 and 26.5 lbs. For a $449 difference in price, it weights 4 lbs. less--but you're spending $1700 on a kids bike. It's a tough call.


----------



## oboy-oboy (Mar 24, 2010)

thecreeper23 said:


> Thanks for posting this up. My son is 9 and ready to move to a 26. The Trailcraft Timber 26 is $1699 for a "Special" build and weighs 22.5 lbs according to the website. The Yama Jama 26 is $1250 and 26.5 lbs. For a $449 difference in price, it weights 4 lbs. less--but you're spending $1700 on a kids bike. It's a tough call.


In the same boat. Depending on his height, you could also look at the Commencal Meta HT Jr. It's not super light at ~29 lbs, but the spec is amazing for $1200.


----------



## PeopleForScience (May 15, 2012)

thecreeper23 said:


> My son is 9 and ready to move to a 26. The Trailcraft Timber 26 is $1699 for a "Special" build and weighs 22.5 lbs according to the website. The Yama Jama 26 is $1250 and 26.5 lbs. For a $449 difference in price, it weights 4 lbs. less--but you're spending $1700 on a kids bike. It's a tough call.


We bought a Timber 26 Special build last year and it has been a fantastic bike for all around trail riding. Lots of our riding involves climbing so we went with the lighter bike, it's also geared better for climbing. The Podium wheelset is really what sets it apart and takes pounds off the build from other 26" bikes we looked at. Helping to look for my co-workers son now (Christmas present bike) and both the YJ26 and Timber 26 are on sale now for those in the market. The Timber saves pounds in rotational weight, the YJ has burly wheels for jumping durability and geared totally different. Both are way different style of bikes.

YJ 26 $1125 https://spawncycles.com/yama-jama-26

Timber 26 $1499 - https://www.trailcraftcycles.com/product/timber-26-christmas-build/


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

If you’re spending 1700 on a kid’s bike, you’re getting up into Transition Ripcord territory. Obviously totally dependent on what type of riding you do. XS Giant Stance 1 is also an option.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

hogfly said:


> If you're spending 1700 on a kid's bike, you're getting up into Transition Ripcord territory. Obviously totally dependent on what type of riding you do. XS Giant Stance 1 is also an option.


Yeah, both are full suspension bikes and super heavy. Transition Ripcord is a 24" full suspension bike at 30 pounds, and the Stance 1 is a 27.5" full suspension bike at 31.5 pounds. Way different bikes thank the 2 hardtails mentioned here.


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

Wow, >26lbs for a kid's hardtail seems a bit excessive to me. My full suspension 27.5x2.6 size adult large is about 26lbs. Granted it cost quite a bit more. I'd think that a person could build a sub 20lbs small 26er for around $2k.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

BikePilot1 said:


> I'd think that a person could build a sub 20lbs small 26er for around $2k.


Should be able to without much problem. I built my daughter a FS 26in on an XS frame and it comes in at about 24 lbs and was way under $2K.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

jestep said:


> Should be able to without much problem. I built my daughter a FS 26in on an XS frame and it comes in at about 24 lbs and was way under $2K.


Wow that is pretty dang light, especially for the price. What is the build on that??


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

BikePilot1 said:


> Wow, >26lbs for a kid's hardtail seems a bit excessive to me. My full suspension 27.5x2.6 size adult large is about 26lbs. Granted it cost quite a bit more. I'd think that a person could build a sub 20lbs small 26er for around $2k.


doubt it uless you bought a load of chinese ebay carbon specials with tyres so thin they split just looking at a rock.


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

I built a 16lbs 24/20 mixer for under 2k.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

